# Macap m4d Button Issue



## sjdavies47 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

My wife has somehow managed to cover the grinder in milk and now the button that controls the dosing functionality doesn't work. The display comes on and the grinder runs on the currently selected settings, but I can't change them. Any tips on which part needs changing and how?


----------

